# Portuguese architect Eduardo Souto de Moura wins Pritzker Architecture Prize



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

> Portuguese architect Eduardo Souto de Moura wins Pritzker Architecture Prize
> 
> By Associated Press, Monday, March 28, 1:34 PM
> 
> ...


This and more @ http://www.washingtonpost.com/portu...-prize/2011/03/28/AFCAhooB_story.html?hpid=z3


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

good for him!
his designs are creative and mainstream at the same time.

Cesar Pelli diserves next Pritzker... (or the previous one)


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause:....I am so proud:cheers:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

he has an amazing work. totally deserves it


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Pics, please?


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Museu Paula Rego, Casa das Histórias, Cascais, 2009









Quinta do Lago, Algarve (1984-89)









Braga Stadium (2004)









Burgo Tower (2007)









House Number Two, Bom Jesus









Casa da Musica subway station

you can google for more


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very good he deserves the prize!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

The Axa stadium is really nice. :applause:

More pictures of his work here:
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/2011mediakitphotos.pdf

More information here:
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/2011mediakittxt.pdf


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

More pics:

http://static.publico.pt/docs/cultura/soutomoura/


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

fidalgo said:


> House Number Two, Bom Jesus



Almost as beautiful as the Nazi party rally grounds... hno:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

I was surprised to hear Eduardo Souto de Moura won it!
I had a strong feeling David Chipperfield would win it this year.
It is deserved nevertheless!


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Luli Pop said:


> Cesar Pelli diserves next Pritzker... (or the previous one)


Cesar Pelli will never win the Pritzker prize


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

why?

isn't him enought theoretical?
or it's just that he doesn't design "architecture de l'espectacle"?


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Ew. Sorry, but not my style. hno:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Luli Pop said:


> why?
> 
> isn't him enought theoretical?
> or it's just that he doesn't design "architecture de l'espectacle"?


He's rather safe than sorry. Good for project developers though - he certainly makes above average office towers.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Tourism House in Baião* [Douro Valley Region]



Marco Bruno said:


> Tourism House in Baião [Douro Valley Region] - Arqtº Eduardo Souto Moura
> 
> _Photos taken from the net_





Marco Bruno said:


> sala com lareira
> 
> kitchnet
> 
> ...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

His architecture is poetical in a way, but I am not sure, if I like it. Nevertheless, I congratulate him and and to Portugal and I wish him good luck to next career.


----------



## Artis (Aug 28, 2004)

*Carandá Cultural Market in Braga*

It was originally built as a covered market in 1980-1984 and designed by a young architect Eduardo de Souto Moura, his first public work. An architectural success, it was a commercial failure, due to lack of parking and the growth of larger, more convenient peripheral centres. After attempts to resuscitate the market’s fortunes, the Braga Council again appointed a now celebrated de Souto Moura as redevelopment architect. An interesting concept has evolved in which the existing columns with the roof removed are in a landscaped garden central to the complex. Now it looks like contemporary ancient ruins. It is used mainly for dance events, exhibitions and shows.














































*Where is it located - The Carandá Cultural Market place on the map*


----------

